# Airtel launches 1Mbps Unlimited for Rs.2222



## SunnyChahal (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah thats true.I came to know about that while surfing the Broadband forums.No airtel in my area so no 1M unlimited.Also the price is too high.
Soon i will be shifting and then i could also have this plan.Till then its 2Mbps NU from MTNL for me.
IMO MTNL still gives better speeds that airtel  and also the prices differ a lot.MTNL is damn cheap .I just wanted to share this news so........................we have 1Mbps unlimited from airtel at Rs.2222 PM

source- *www.airtel.in/FY_BroadBand_Plans.aspx?path=1/9/146&cid=2&pid=558


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 27, 2008)

i thought 222 Rs.. its funky!


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the news. Since we have 512 kpbs UL @Rs.1499/- I guess its great they priced 1 mbps @Rs. 2222. Prices will drop in course of time


----------



## casanova (Feb 27, 2008)

And I would wait for that. I hope Reliance starts this as well. Then it would be 1.2Mbps. They give a little extra speed


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 27, 2008)

casanova said:


> Then it would be 1.2Mbps. They give a little extra speed



Now you're bargaining


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks for the info 
grrrrr bsnl (dataone) abhi bhi so raha hai


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 27, 2008)

i would have been happier if 512 es given for 999Rs...

so this 2222 Rs for 1mb UL is actually will cost 2488 ie 2.5k ... not bad for comanies and small scale industries...

512 for 999 Rs... waiting...


----------



## nvidia (Feb 27, 2008)

Would be great if BSNL gives the same for half the price


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 27, 2008)

wish I get atleast 64kbps UL for Rs. 100 pm from bsnl.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 27, 2008)

Mere ko to 749 NU hi bahut hai.5GB + on torrents and 6GB+ on HTTP aur kya cahhiye.MTNL hia to sahi hai
MTNL rocks all the way


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 27, 2008)

Ooph, its too high 2.2k


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 27, 2008)

Thats insane(as usual). 

Why no 2Mbps night unlimited plans are released by these folks at Airtel? I have got full support in our area but I keep telling that Airtel rep why I need 2Mbps line & to speak to his superiors about it's potential but *SIGH*.Explaining them the concept of download is like trying to knock Muhammad Ali down.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 27, 2008)

No it cant be called insane in comparison with TATA's infinity 1Mbps plan which cost over 4k including taxes.But still 1M UL for 2.2 K is quite high(NOT INSANE)


----------



## din (Feb 27, 2008)

WOW cool

I see Kerala Airtel rate still on 9999 for 1 Mbps !! (or 2 Mbps with 20 GB cap   for 2222)

Lucky Delhi guys

I hope at least this will bring up competition.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 27, 2008)

^^
Delhi as well as Kolkata guys too and many other i dont know about.hey!!the rental for 512 K UL in Andhra is 3333 rs!!!!!!now thats called 'INSANE'


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 27, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> grrrrr bsnl (dataone) abhi bhi so raha hai


 
Naya baat to nahin hai.

BTW, this is still expensive. Like the cell phone revolution, cannot we have broadband revolution and Airtel should introduce this plan at half the price? 



MetalheadGautham said:


> wish I get atleast 64kbps UL for Rs. 100 pm from bsnl.


 
Hope and hope and one day your hope will be answered by BSNL.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks for sharing


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 27, 2008)

digitized said:


> Naya baat to nahin hai.
> 
> BTW, this is still expensive. Like the cell phone revolution, cannot we have broadband revolution and Airtel should introduce this plan at half the price?


the year 2007 was the so called year of broadband but what we got from MTNL was only a 2mbps NU plan(even that too much for me).I enjoyed 2M unlimited for 2 months and i cant tell u how it feels.Freedom at its best!!!!
after using 2m unlimited i came to know why MTNL is not launching 2M unlimited.


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 27, 2008)

What's the use of all these if you can't reach out to people? They can't give me a connectivity because of feasibility reasons, even in Bangalore and I stay in a fairly modern(polished) area if that's what they provide in. Airtel sucks in South India.

Having said that, they have opened the door for low prices and competition which will be eventually good for the consumer.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 27, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> What's the use of all these if you can't reach out to people? They can't give me a connectivity because of feasibility reasons, even in Bangalore and I stay in a fairly modern(polished) area if that's what they provide in. Airtel sucks in South India.
> 
> Having said that, they have opened the door for low prices and competition which will be eventually good for the consumer.


TRUE!!i also live in a well developed modern area (rohini sec-13) but no airtel net available!!
this suxx


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 27, 2008)

Its not available in Avantika either but MTNLK suffices for me. If they can deliver a higher speed plan, so much the better. Instead of giving free Dolphin sims they should concentrate on this.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Feb 28, 2008)

yeah .. me too got a call from the airtel CC for upgrading to that plan .... i told that for that price , im satisfied with 512 !


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 29, 2008)

I wonder wats hathway doing........ They havnt even updated their site since a long time.


----------



## apoorva84 (Feb 29, 2008)

still pretty costly


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah, very expensive and i expected 1 mbps UL for rs 900-1200


----------



## boosters (Mar 4, 2008)

Now airtel was giving 8 Mbps speed but the problem is it is limited download facility plus it is expensive. But i think plan 699 is better to download games.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 4, 2008)

boosters said:


> Now airtel was giving 8 Mbps speed but the problem is it is limited download facility plus it is expensive. But i think plan 699 is better to download games.


I think ur post gives a hint of piracy


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 4, 2008)

^^^ lol 
kisi ne yeh airtel ka plan liya hai kya???


----------



## thepirateboy (Mar 4, 2008)

yah i have taken it....downloading 700 mb filer in less than 1hr 10 min....its expansive but i don't have to schedule my downloads so m happy with it


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 4, 2008)

kolkata isps suck..i m still stuck with my tata indicom 256 UL..and i have to shell out 1123 fr the privilage...now frm when will they start providing badwidth at an affordable rate..


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> kolkata isps suck..i m still stuck with my tata indicom 256 UL..and i have to shell out 1123 fr the privilage...now frm when will they start providing badwidth at an affordable rate..


I guess there is some ISP named Alliance in Kolkata and it has really good Unlimited plans if we compare them to BSNL..........
*alliancekolkata.com/packagedetails.php

That 384kbps UL for just Rs.699 plan is really good. And also 256kbps UL just for Rs.499...................Compare these to BSNL H900 UL......


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 4, 2008)

^^^My parents are using Alliance's 256kbps unlimited @ Rs.499 plus tax. When I was in Kolkata, I used their 384kbps unlimited at Rs.699 plus tax. Now isn't that affordable?? I used to get almost equal upload speeds. I was never impressed with anything related to BSNL (see my signature). There is very little downtime associated with Alliance., and when you complain, they usually repair within 3-4 hrs.

This is a farcry from BSNL who repeatedly made billing errors and they had the worst customer service in the whole world.


----------

